# FYI Rangers, I wouldn't shop here.....



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.75thrangers.com/

I just tried to buy a couple things from there, and it was going very very slow.  So while it was doing it's thing, I opened another window and went to its parent site http://milspecgroup.com  .  I immediately closed the window and prayed my CC info didnt go through because the main page had a lovely hacked by message.  On a positive note I used Amex so I wont be held liable if they decide to go on a shopping spree:uhh:   Just a heads up.....


----------



## Looon (Dec 21, 2006)

That has been shut down for a while. Cancel the transaction because it can't be filled.

It was operated by Pete Neves. He's been really sick and is trying to sell it.

It's part of AR.com.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ranger Luna said:


> That has been shut down for a while. Cancel the transaction because it can't be filled.
> 
> It was operated by Pete Neves. He's been really sick and is trying to sell it.
> 
> It's part of AR.com.


 

yeah, i dont know if it went through (im hoping it didnt obviously lol).  They might want to take it down.....


----------



## FOFromHell275 (Feb 7, 2007)

I bought from their once. Took nearly 2 months to get a shirt and a ball cap.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 27, 2007)

It has been sold, talk to CenterMass if you need anything!


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2007)

EATIII said:


> It has been sold, talk to CenterMass if you need anything!



I wonder if he can get me a rigger's belt? :uhh:


----------



## EATIII (Aug 27, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I wonder if he can get me a rigger's belt? :uhh:



Wanker


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2007)

Hahahaha you useless fucker!


----------



## EATIII (Aug 27, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Hahahaha you useless fucker!



but your warm at night, yes?


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2007)

:bleh::bleh::bleh:


----------



## Centermass (Aug 29, 2007)

The store (rangerquartermaster.com) is back and opened. 

The original site had been hacked but is now fixed, under new ownership and problem free. 

As for kit or any other items such as a riggers belt, sorry T. The store specializes in outerwear, shirts, hats, prints and all things Ranger within those categories.

P.S.- This is not a plug for the store, just an update to the original post and a response to the follow ups.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 29, 2007)

cool deal, thanks CM


----------



## pardus (Aug 29, 2007)

Centermass said:


> As for kit or any other items such as a riggers belt, sorry T. The store specializes in outerwear, shirts, hats, prints and all things Ranger within those categories.



No worries, that was my dig at a member here who owes me a riggers belt... ;)


----------



## EATIII (Aug 29, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> No worries, that was my dig at a member here who owes me a riggers belt... ;)



pound sand, you GW


----------

